# SD Pheasant count way up



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Well it looks like South Dakota is going to have a banner year again. Pheasant counts well above last year! I cant wait until i get to see the report from ND. I really want to see how the SE did after all the spring rains. Well guys what are your estimates on how North Dakota is going to do when the counts come out?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Hatch was so-so in SE ND. At least from what I have seen. But it doesn't matter there are pheasants all over the place. Another stellar year is in order.


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

Things are looking great in south eastern S.D. as well. It's hard right now to drive 15 minutes down gravel roads and not see a limit. Of course that'll all change come october :******:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Everyone head to SoDak and Pembina of course.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i read an article yesterday that said SD has approximately 1.55 million acres of CRP, of which half a million is set to expire and not be renewed over the next couple years.

just wondering if anyone knows the approximate acreage enrolled in ND and how much of it is set to expire in the next several years?

not a good sign for either state, obviously, so i guess we should enjoy the next couple years.


----------

